# Bark 2 Basics Dematt Solution



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was reading on a groomers board and they were talking about the Bark 2 Basics Dematt Solution and how wonderful it was at getting out all kinds of matts and not having to shave down the dog. I was wondering if anyone here has used it and if it was really that good. 

Annie is starting to matt something awful and I really don't want to cut her down, but am just about to have her get a puppy cut. Her hair is so totally different than Sophie's who is a mix and cottony. 

Within a day or two after being bathed either by me or the groomer Annie gets really greasy and it's seems like if you just look at her she matts. Her hair just kind of separates and is realy stringy except for the matts. When I first realized how greasy she gets I thought well at least maybe she won't matt - wrong! 

I've tried The Stuff, Cowboy Magic, CC products, Mane and Tail, and a few others and can eventually get the matt out, but it just seems like the matt is literally coming out hair by hair. I could just cut the matt out and save her the aggravation and get the same result. 

Any advice?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've never used that, but Chloe has very fine hair that matts easily. I use Best Shot Lemonaide Shampoo and the Best Shot conditioner on her and it works wonderfuly. Good luck finding something for her hair. My problem is Chloe's hair is so dingy looking and for some reason she has stained on her beard ears and top of her head. So i'm trying to find something that will get the stains out. She has never done this before and since i had her spayed her hair was coming out in clumps and i shaved her down and am waiting for her hair to grow back.  Vet said it was a change in her hormones.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I love Bark to Basics D-Mat. I used almost a whole 16 oz bottle of it when Karli was going through coat transition. I'd use it as a leave in conditioner in the areas prone to mat like the armpits, and under the neck and ears. 

I bought Cowboy Magic and hated the smell and also didn't like how it left the coat greasy after I used it, but it DOES help to get out the mats. 


Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you using a clarifying shampoo on her at all? What conditioner are you using? Do any of your products have oil, lanolin, or silicone in them?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Are you using a clarifying shampoo on her at all? What conditioner are you using? Do any of your products have oil, lanolin, or silicone in them?[/B]


1. The Stuff to comb out daily and before bath.
2. Cowboy Magic before bath to get out any bad matts.
3. Dermabenss Shampoo
4. CC Daily Conditioner - diluted - after shampoo
5. Rinse, Rinse, Rinse
6. The Stuff, again, after bath to comb out while drying
6. Duoxo Calm Micro-emulsion calming spray - one spray twice a week.

Dermabenss contains: (Benzoyl Peroxide (2.5%), sulfur (1%) and salicylic acid (1%) natural moisturizing factors, antioxidants, vitamin E and an elegant natural fragrance). I use this at the instruction of her vet because of the mites and subsequent skin infections (no current skin infections) - only two more weeks of that - hopefully. I rinse like crazy. 

Chris Christensen Day to Day conditioner diluted and used like a creme rinse. The bottle is upstairs - I need to check on ingredients.

The Stuff - no ingredients listed. 

Cowboy Magic - need to check ingredients, but it's texture is pure oil - reminds me of Frizz Eaze which I use on my hair. But I only use this before her shampoo and rinse, rinse, rinse.

I asked the vet about what I could use in the way of conditioner to help comb her out after her bath and really didn't want me using anything and would prefer I only use Douxo Calm spray but that can only be used twice a week - so that's not going to work to comb her out. Douxo Calm ingredients: phytosphingosine and hinokitiol. He agreed I could use the CC if I diluted it.

She has no more skin infections and her skin is now soft and light pink - when I first got her her skin was hard and leathery and kind of brown and she was greasy back then, too, but I thought it was because she had been dipped for the mites and really was just dirty looking and looked like she'd hadn't been groomed in a long time. 

Perhaps the Cowboy Magic is so oily that it is water proofing the hair and is not being shampooed away which I suppose might hamper the Dermabenss from working at its best, but I only use that on a few spots.

Do you think any of this may be the problem?

Poor thing just looks so greasy and dirty all the time. And, the knots!!!! 

I think for her comfort we're looking at a puppy cut.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love Garnier Sleek shine and my final rinse. I truly believe this is what keep him from getting matted. When I stopped using it for awhile, he was matting. So, I went back, and haven't had anymore problems.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Stop using The Stuff. It is loaded with silicone. Over time it dries the coat causing more mats to form. If you need to use it right before a bath to demat, that's fine, but never leave it in the coat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use pure jojoba oil to de-mat before a bath and it works pretty good.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been using the Ice-on-Ice to dematt. But I've noticed that I can take out the matt's behind the ears and her armpitts in the morning and by nightfall they're back. Its almost as if the fur is used to going a certain way and clings back up again.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Stop using The Stuff. It is loaded with silicone. Over time it dries the coat causing more mats to form. If you need to use it right before a bath to demat, that's fine, but never leave it in the coat.[/B]


Thanks! No more Stuff for us! I didn't even realize there were no ingredients listed until you asked what I was using. What would you recommend using to spritz her with for her daily brushing? Could I just use a dilution of water and a conditioner like CC in a spray bottle so I'm not brushing her totally dry? Or would something else be better? Thanks!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=575855
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is trial and error for each coat. I think CC Ice on Ice is one of the more "light" sprays. I often go back to a little Coat Handler conditioner diluted in water in a spray bottle. Some people like Pantene leave-in conditioner spray or other human products. If you don't mind the scent, Crown Royal products are wonderful. 

Look for: no oil, no lanolin, no silicone.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! I tried the Pantene on Sophie, but never on Annie because of the ongoing skink issues. I use Pantene on myself and love their detangler spray and leave in conditioner spray. I may have to give those a try on Annie. Tonight's bath night, so we'll see.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love the Pantene Leave In, and use it on Clifford, it also smells sooo good. Although I bought a new product today by VO5. Its a leave in with shine put into it. I am going to try this and see how it works. I am hoping to get more shine from his coat with the VO5. I have used alot of products for dogs and haven't had really such great results. So, for now this is what I use.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use the Coat Handler diluted for my every day spray. I also will use Pantene or Garnier Fructis. I find the Coat Handler diluted is by far the best for dematting on a daily basis.


----------

